# Any English Motorcyclists in Tuscany?



## atemis (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, my husband and I have recently relocated to a manage a remote, private holiday let near Gambassi. We are keen, energetic, motorcycle tourers in our 40's. Husband Ed is ex-ser ices/Landscape Gardener, I'm a Person Trainer/Massuesse/Gardener (Selena.) 
We traded our Yam R1's in for a BMW GS800 and a Yam XT660R last year and went thru the Western Sahara to Dakhla, our favourite adventure so far. 
We are looking to make any Englsih speaking friends, but especially motorcycling fans, any bikes, but a love of good wine, food and socialising top priority!

We would be happy to travel to meet people, or to host. Hope to hear from you soon!! Ciao!


----------

